# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Buikje na keizersnede

## zini2007

hoi allemaal. ik heb 7 jaren geleden een keizersnede gehad van mijn eerste kind.wat ik eerst niet wist is dat je buikspieren in principe worden verziekt, waardoor mijn buik niet weggaat met buikoefeningen of dieet.ben een jaar geleden 6 kilo verloren met letten op eetpatroon maar die buik blijft.die zit echt in de weg want eigenlijk ben ik niet dik maar zou wel van me buik af willen.mijn vraag is is er iemand die dat ook heeft gehad. de keizersnede en blijvend met buikje. ik hoor het graag zini2007

----------


## sietske763

hallo zini,
ik heb 2x een keizersnede gehad,,,,buikje(hangend vel)over litteken is nooit meer weggegaan(23 en 20 jaar geleden)

----------


## zini2007

hoi sietske. Hoe ga je daarmee om. Heb je het geaccepteerd of denk je misschien word het wel minder. Ik heb er echt dagelijks last van. Bij het bukken vooral.en aantrekkelijk is het ook niet voor je man of vriend.

----------


## sietske763

ik accepteer het, er zijn toch prachtkinderen uit voortgekomen en zo staat een realistische man er ook in.
heb 3 jaar geleden ooit iets gedaan om mooier te worden en dat is bijna mn dood geweest(lees rubriek;maagband ok)alles met elkaar zit ik onder de littekens en scopie littekens maar ik ben blij dat de laatste littekens en vellen mij van de dood hebben weggehaald........tis maar hoe je er naar kijkt!!!en ik zie er nu helemaal niet meer uit!

----------


## zini2007

o meid. lijkt me vervelend omdat mee te maken.ik heb wel wat van geleerd. bedankt voor je advies. gr

----------


## sietske763

ja joh...........als er een medische misser wordt gemaakt en het was een noodzakelijk ok dan ligt het wat anders...............maar als het je eigen keuze was is het heel anders...bv kids waren razend op mij toe ik weer bij kwam na 3 weken intensive care!
zo kwaad dat ik hen door mijn keuze zo angstig en intens verdrietig heb gemaakt dat ze hun moeder kwijt zouden raken......
dus besef echt goed als je evt iets wil laten doen dat het ook mis kan gaan

----------


## zini2007

ja zeker moeilijk voor de kids. maar zover zou ik zelf niet gaan. om medische ingrijp te doen om me mooier te maken. dan maar een buikje. maar weeg je dan meer dat je aan maagband wou. kan rubriek maagband niet vinden. gr

----------


## sietske763

als je bij zoeken intoetst ; maagband, komen er een aantal artikelen wa maagband/ring.
en ja ik was te zwaar en alles is nog voor niets geweest want ok nr 6 hebben ze maagband weer verwijderd.
mijn partner zegt; als jij ooit nog aan jezelf laat sleutelen ben ik weg,
hij is ook zooo verschrikkelijk bang geweest om mij te verliezen en zo was de situatie toen ook!

----------


## Agnes574

Hier is de link naar het artikel en Sietske haar reacties  :Wink: 
Klik op deze link; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...light=maagband

----------


## christel1

Denk dat er weinig vrouwen zijn die kinderen hebben zonder buikje, keizersnede of niet.... heb 1 keizersnede gehad en 1 natuurlijke bevalling

----------


## zini2007

ik ken genoeg vrouwen met en zonder buikje.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een buikje en géén kids  :Wink:

----------


## zini2007

ok dan is het toch kwestie van buikoefeningen als je er de tijd en kracht voor hebt. Ik deed het wel maar kwam er achter dat het geen nut heeft na keizersnede.

----------


## christel1

Ik noem dat vrouwelijke rondingen  :Wink:

----------


## zini2007

ja dat is waar. Maar je hebt ook rondingen die je strak wil houden hihi

----------


## christel1

ja mijn boobs en mijn kontje, daarom geen bh, weggesmeten in de jaren 70.... en nog altijd geen hangers lol

----------


## zini2007

wil je zeggen dat je boobs doms bh gaan hangen. Wat draag je dan.

----------


## christel1

Niks draag ik. Lekker sexy vinden de mannen dat. Een bh ondersteunt je borstspieren, gevolg je spieren moeten niets meer doen en verliezen hun stevigheid. Als je natuurlijk heel zware borsten hebt kan ik het aannemen dat je een bh gaat dragen maar met mijn b-cupje heb ik dat echt niet nodig. En na 48 jaar staan ze nog pront omhoog (grapje)
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## zini2007

ja voor thuis is dat wel sexy maar niet voor buiten. Krijg je dalijk geile manne achter je aan hihi. Moet je ook niet hebben. Trouwens mijn ma draagt ook geen bh maar die heeft nu hangborsten. Ook niet mooi hoor.

----------


## christel1

Oei, niet leuk voor je ma, misschien verschil in vorm of zo, ik heb appelvorm, je hebt ook peervorm en die hangen dan al meer zeker ? Geile mannen schud ik wel af hoor....en als mijn dochter mee is fluiten ze meestal achter haar, niet meer achter mij

----------


## zini2007

hahaha dat wel. Maar draagt je dochter ook geen bh dan.

----------


## christel1

Die heeft wel bh's hoor en draagt ze ook maar heeft dan wel een goeie C-cup maar thuis vliegt dat ding ook direct uit

----------


## zini2007

dan heeft zij het niet van de moeder hihi. Ik heb ook cup c dus moet ze ook dragen. Maar ermee slapen dat kan ik niet. Belemmert mijn slaap.

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb een E-cup en ik moet er niet aan denken zonder BH. Zelfs thuis heb ik er altijd één aan, behalve met slapen. En toch hangen ze nog niet, maarja ben pas 34.

----------


## Agnes574

Gaat het nu over borsten of een buikje??  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

@ Agnes. Helaas, een buikje heb ik ook. Maar geen kinderen.

----------


## Agnes574

Een buikje is perfect normaal ... we kunnen niet allemaal een volledig afgetraind lichaam hebben hé?!
Ik wil echter wel wat aan mijn buikje doen (niet teveel, gewoon wat strakker maken)... aqua-gym, buikspieroefeningen en op m'n voeding letten zijn de dingen die ik doe ... meer kan ik niet doen denk ik!
Ik houd toch ook meer van vrouwelijke vormen dan vel over been zijn, dus klagen moet ik niet  :Wink: 
Ik wil echter van het tévéél aan buikvet af, daar dat niet zo gezond is!!

----------


## christel1

Mijn zoon zegt ook dat hij een buikje heeft, knijpt hem gewoon zijn vel bijeen....'t is begot een spriet, ik heb eigenlijk geen buikje maar heb soms zo'n opgeblazen buik, precies of ik ben zwanger, dan ben ik meestal geconstipeerd. Ben nochtans bij mijn zwangerschappen 2x meer dan 20 kilo verdikt (kon niet meer met de auto rijden en moest mijn bord om te eten op mijn buik zetten) maar die kilo's zijn er allemaal af gegaan. Wel niet na een maand hoor.... en als ik de commentaar hoor van mijn zoon en zijn vrienden, ze willen allemaal een meid met vormen, dus niet echt van die modellen met maatje 0 of 2 maar boobs en billen dus

----------

